# English translation of "darne de poisson"?



## AlexR (Aug 30, 2005)

I've done some Web searching before posting.

According to this site:
http://www.recipestogo.com/glossary/glossaryD.html

The appropriate word is "transvere slice" (which I find preferable to another reference to "cross slice").

Does this seem normal or usual to you?

TIA,
Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 30, 2005)

A darne of salmon looks almost diamond-shaped.  It is a popular cut sold by British fishmongers, but think it is a French term!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 31, 2005)

According to Auguste Escoffier in his _Guide Culinaire_ (pub 1903) _*darne*_ means: "this is simply a large slice or cut, usually of salmon or other large fish." Of course, *poisson *means fish.

Charles Fellows in his _The Culinary Handbook_ (pub 1904) defines darne as: "Name sometimes seen on a 'bills of fare'. It is a French word for slice, and is generally used in the term 'Darne de saumon' which is a salmon steak."

Jeff Smith (The Frugal Gourmet) in the updated and reprinted edition of Charles Fellow's original work _The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook_ (pub 1991) says: "A darne is any thick slice of raw fish."

Since "transvere slice" and "cross slice" mean the same thing ... it's just a big slice of fish from dorsal to pectoral (top to bottom) - not head to tail.


----------



## Paolita (Sep 10, 2005)

darne is just a nice way to say "piece" or cut. So, when you have darne de saumon it means a piece of salmon.


----------

